# 

## dzinks0

Witam,
zastanawiam sie nad projektem Ambrozja ale chcialbym zmienic rozmieszczenie pomieszczen, a dokladnie zmniejszenie pokoji 2 po 10m²,  1x12m² a zamaist tego uzskac jeszcze jeden na czwarty pokoj. Salon bedzie centralnym miejscem, ma 35m² a pokoje moga byc mniejsze, przynajmniej tak myslimy bo mielismy pokoje wieksze w domach.  
Co wy o tym myslicie?

----------


## sokratis

Masz na myśli ten plan?

----------


## dzinks0

Generalnie tak

----------


## ave!

generalnie, to najlepiej wypadnie  być samochodzikiem :sad:  w miare przyzwoity metraż im sie dostanie.... 
Te pokoje, które są teraz nie są duże - chyba, ze jesteście miłosnikami japońskich metraży :cool:

----------


## jajmar

> Witam,
> zastanawiam sie nad projektem Ambrozja ale chcialbym zmienic rozmieszczenie pomieszczen, a dokladnie zmniejszenie pokoji 2 po 10m²,  1x12m² a zamaist tego uzskac jeszcze jeden na czwarty pokoj. Salon bedzie centralnym miejscem, ma 35m² a pokoje moga byc mniejsze, przynajmniej tak myslimy bo mielismy pokoje wieksze w domach.  
> Co wy o tym myslicie?


Pokój 10m2 to nie pokój a klita. 2x10+12=32; 32/4=8m2 na pomieszcznie - to nawet nie klity. Co kto lubi , ale takie pokoje w domu to porażka.

----------


## dzinks0

[QUOTE=jajmar;6812526]Pokój 10m2 to nie pokój a klita. 2x10+12=32; 32/4=8m2 na pomieszcznie 

ale ja nic niepisalem ze kazdy ma miec po 8m², podalem powieszchnie jaka bym chcial miec-ktora jest mniejsza niz oryginalnie. te kilka m poszloby na wydzielenie kolejnego pomieszczenia ale podebranebyloby tez kilka metrow z niepotrzebnej drugiej lazienki. Niby maly to 10m² ale co trzeba wiecej jak ma byc tylko lozko, biorko i jakas mala szafeczka. Niesztuka zrobic wille z parterowki a potem placic za ogrzewanie, podatki itp. Sam mialem ok 9m² w bloku, zona w domu najmniejszy pokoj rowniez i byl najlepszy bo zawsze tam cieplo bylo.

----------


## Nefer

Dzinks - po co pytasz, skoro sam wiesz jak chcesz mieszkać. Jesteś przekonany o słuszności. NIektórzy budują dom poprawiają swoje warunki bytowe i nie muszą mieszkac w pokojach po 10mkw - wolą mieć 20mkw. Ale każdemu według potrzeb. Ja wolałabym kupić kolejne mieszkanie niż mieć dom i standard z blokowiska. Ale skoro Tobie nie przeszkadza - po co pytać ?

----------


## map78

[QUOTE=dzinks0;6813132]


> Pokój 10m2 to nie pokój a klita. 2x10+12=32; 32/4=8m2 na pomieszcznie 
> 
> ale ja nic niepisalem ze kazdy ma miec po 8m², podalem powieszchnie jaka bym chcial miec-ktora jest mniejsza niz oryginalnie. te kilka m poszloby na wydzielenie kolejnego pomieszczenia ale podebranebyloby tez kilka metrow z niepotrzebnej drugiej lazienki. Niby maly to 10m² ale co trzeba wiecej jak ma byc tylko lozko, biorko i jakas mala szafeczka. Niesztuka zrobic wille z parterowki a potem placic za ogrzewanie, podatki itp. Sam mialem ok 9m² w bloku, zona w domu najmniejszy pokoj rowniez i byl najlepszy bo zawsze tam cieplo bylo.


To nie te czasy. Jak wszystko mądrze przemyślisz to wszędzie będziesz miał ciepło, a ogrzewanie będzie tanie. U mnie najmniejszy pokój ma 16m2 i stwierdzamy, że jest za mały :smile:  Choć też wychowałem się w bloku, gdzie pokój 10m2 mieliśmy z bratem podzielony na pół meblami, ale powtarzam - to nie te czasy! Trzeba iść z postępem i do przodu, a nie cofać się do tego co było kiedyś...

----------


## Maciejka2

Jeżeli nie musisz to nie zmniejszaj tych pokoi. Chyba  że następny członek rodziny w drodze  :smile: 
Goście prześpią się na rozkładanej kanapie w salonie.

Projekt bardzo fajny!

----------


## jajmar

> ale ja nic niepisalem ze kazdy ma miec po 8m², podalem powieszchnie jaka bym chcial miec-ktora jest mniejsza niz oryginalnie. te kilka m poszloby na wydzielenie kolejnego pomieszczenia ale podebranebyloby tez kilka metrow z niepotrzebnej drugiej lazienki. Niby maly to 10m² ale co trzeba wiecej jak ma byc tylko lozko, biorko i jakas mala szafeczka. Niesztuka zrobic wille z parterowki a potem placic za ogrzewanie, podatki itp. Sam mialem ok 9m² w bloku, zona w domu najmniejszy pokoj rowniez i byl najlepszy bo zawsze tam cieplo bylo.


Jak piszesz że masz do dyspozycji 32-35 na 4 pokoje to nie trzeba dużo liczyć aby wysnuć taki wniosek ze pokój ma 8m2. Chyba że zaszalejesz i zrobisz jeden 12m2 a drugi z pary 4m2  :smile: 

Ja bym nie budował domu będzie jeszcze taniej

----------


## dzinks0

ja mowie jakie sa moje doswiadczenia, a pytam co powinienem zrobic. Akurat Problem w tym ze tak czy inaczej brakuje pomieszczenia na garderobe i pokoj komputerowy z bibloteczke. A z drugiej strony nie moge powiekszac powierzchni bo chce jak najblizej standardu  EUco 30 kWh/(m2*rok)

----------


## Slyder

jeżeli mają to być sypialnie to mogą być mniejsze choć 8m2 to takie już maksymalne minimum jak dla mnie. Na ogół wszyscy by zrobili pokój pół metra więcej, garaż 2 metry a garderobę o 5 metrów większą. dogodzić człowiekowi bardzo trudno

----------


## Bracianka

Ja bym szukała innego projektu, skoro w tym metrażu chcesz mieć więcej pokoi - dla mnie np. 13 metrów na komunikację, w której nic nie ma i która nie zwiększa wrażenia przestrzeni (bo w tym projekcie nijak nie zwiększa), to tylko i wyłącznie marnotrawstwo. Ewentualnie, skoro i tak macie słup na zewnątrz (pewnie na jakimś małym tarasie), to zmieniłabym w projekcie ściany tak, żeby dociągnąć je do tego słupa, przesunęłabym spiżarkę i kuchnię w lewo, a łazienkę przeniosłabym na prawo od kuchni. Wbrew pozorom, można by zyskać, bo wszystkie instalacje byłyby w jednej linii, teraz macie łazienkę całkiem oddzieloną od reszty instalacji. Po takich zmianach można by jakoś wykorzystać te niebotyczne 7 m2 i pomyśleć nad przerabianiem pokoi. Jeśli będziecie grzać gazem albo prądem, to kotłownie można połączyć z tym małym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym i jeszcze trochę je razem zmniejszyć - zrobić np. jedno długie, a węższe pomieszczenie, do którego wchodzi się z wiatrołapu i z garażu. Tylko że to jest przestawianie wszystkiego w projekcie, lepiej już iść do projektanta i zrobić indywidualny na bazie tych rysunków, jak Wam się ambrozja podoba.

Ja tylko napiszę, że dla mnie pokoje wielkości 10-12 metrów, są jak najbardziej ok, ale to może wynikać z trybu życia - w moim pokoju ja śpię albo siedzę przy komputerze, do niczego innego mi ten pokój nie jest potrzebny. W pokoju rzeczywiście, jak ktoś wyżej napisał, mam łóżko biurko i szafę, a na środku jeszcze sporo podłogi zostaje. W sumie dom to ja buduję nie jakoś szczególnie po to, żeby mieć większe pokoje, tylko żeby mieć spokój. A nie słyszeć wodę spuszczaną przez sąsiada o drugiej nad ranem.

----------


## dzinks0

Czyli jednak ktos ma tak. Te 10m to jak pisalem minimum. Chcialem prądem ale przy takim zapotrzebowaniu ekonomiczniejsza chyba bedzie pc. Ten hol 13m tez uwazam za dużą stratę. Rozmieszczenie lazienki hyy tez bym najchetniej dal jakos przy kuchni a jednoczesnie przy zbiorniku cwu. Ksztalt zew się nam super podoba. Tylko to ustawienie pomieszczeń

----------


## ana289

Wszystko zależy od tego, dla kogo te pokoje mają być:
jeśli to Wasza sypialnia, to wystarczy, bo tam śpicie
jeśli gabinet to wystarczy, bo siedzisz przy biurku i pracujesz

jeśli pokoje dziecięce to nie wystarczy - małe dziecko ma dużo dużych zabawek i potrzebuje podłogi do zabawy. Starsze dziecko ma kolegów i koleżanki i też potrzebuje większego pokoju - sofa, fotel, przyjmowanie znajomych - starsze spędza w swoim pokoju dużo czasu. Moim zdaniem dziecięce pokoje powinny mieć minimum 14m - dobrze, jak mają 16 - większe to już luksus.
I nie piszę o wychowaniu dzieci w bloku i dzieleniu 9m pokoju z rodzeństwem - tak było, tak miałam, przeżyłam - tylko, czy to jest standard do którego dążymy? :wink:

----------


## ave!

jednak jeszcze raz się odezwę
zgdadzam się z Aną co do wielkości pokoi dziecięcych. Jeśli chodzi o gabinet,pracownię, rzecz gustu i stopnia "klaustrofobii" :wink: 
Natomiast wybór domu z głównym argumentem, że podoba się z zewnątrz... jest dla mnie argumentem.....niedobrym (eufemistycznie mówiąc)
Tak samo jak tak duży garaż w bryle domu jest nieporozumieniem, skoro chcesz budować dom energooszczędny i oszczędny w ogóle.
Bryła powinna być jak najprostsza najlepiej położona na planie prostąkąta ---kwadratu. Dach jak najmniej skomplikowany.
 Prosta bryła (też :cool: ) może być piękna.

----------


## Nefer

Każdy ma inne potrzeby - dla jednych ważna jest przestrzeń w środku, dla innych bryła ... Osobiście dom z zewnątrz kompletnie mnie nie interesuje  :smile:  Dachówkę wybrał mi wykonawca  :smile:  Nie mam w tym zakresie żadnych potrzeb  :smile:  Dla mnie bryła ma być wynikiem ustawienia wnętrza - nie odwrotnie. Nie zależy mi też na energooszczędności domu, więc garaż w bryle jest dla mnie wygodny i konieczny  :smile:  
Generalnie budując dom chciałam sobie podnieść komfort życia codziennego - mieć kuchnię większą niż 2x1,5. W łazience nie uderzać kolanem o pralkę jak wychodzę z kąpieli. Mieć w salonie "przestrzeń" - bo mi się lepiej żyje w wysokości 6m.
Ale każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć na pytanie co dla niego jest najważniejsze, jak spędza czas, jaki ma rozkład dnia i zwyczaje.

----------


## ana289

Zgadzam się z nefer - ale o dzieciach, zwłaszcza małych my-rodzice powinniśmy myśleć. Znam rodziny, które dla siebie mają sypialnię 18m, a dla dziecka 6-letniego pokój 11m :sad:  Smutne to....

----------


## Bracianka

Wiecie co, już nie przesadzajmy może z tymi pokojami dla dzieci, że muszą być wielkie i że pokój 11-metrowy dla dziecka to nieszczęście. Po pierwsze 18 podzielić na 2 równa się 9, więc rodzicie i tak mają mniej metrów na głowę. Po drugie, nie jestem sobie w stanie przypomnieć, żebym choć raz w dzieciństwie narzekała na metraż mojego pokoju, Narzekałam, że siostra mnie w łóżku kopie, ale na metraż? Dzieci przecież o tym nawet nie myślą i czy ktoś zrobi dla malucha pokój 9- czy 20-metrowy, to zadowolenie dziecka wcale nie od tego zależy. 

Ja będę mieć (dla mnie) sporą przestrzeń dzienną, pokoje dla mnie mogą być małe - choć w zasadzie wszystkie po podłogach na górze mają podobny metraż. I tak zapytam, czy metraż po podłodze 16 m2 dla Was jest ok, czy raczej tragedia dla mojego nadchodzącego dziecka, bo użytkowej tylko 11?

Co do bryły, też się zgodzę, że akurat wygląd domu z zewnątrz nie jest najważniejszy, ale co kto lubi/woli/potrzebuje. Potrafię też docenić komfort domu z garażem, i szczerze, jakbym już miała ten garaż przy domu budować, to też bym go z domem połączyła, a nie latała na zewnątrz, żeby się do garażu dostać.

----------


## bowess

> Co wy o tym myslicie?


Myślę, że powinieneś przejrzeć projekty od razu z czterema sypialniami.
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ Po prawej masz wyszukiwanie zaawansowane. Możesz tam zaznaczyć dużo opcji, w tym układ: salon + 4 pokoje.
Dlaczego?
A dlatego, że wówczas masz od razu wymyślony jakiś tam w miarę funkcjonalny rozkład i dostosowaną do niego konstrukcję.
W tym projekcie możesz próbować rozdzielić dostępną przestrzeń na cztery pokoje, ale zauważ, że masz tam ściany nośne. I co? Podciągi trzeba będzie tam zrobić, czyli pokoje wyjdą z belką pod sufitem.
Jak ułożysz wówczas drzwi? Czy nie trzeba będzie robić jakichś kombinacji z korytarzykiem?

Na pociechę powiem, że w tego typu projektach z czterema sypialniami często jest właśnie interesująca Cię wielkość tych pomieszczeń, czyli około 10m2.
Jeżeli widziałeś na własne oczy kilka takich pokoi (najlepiej w różnym kształcie, bardziej kwadratowe, węższe, ustawne i mniej ustawne) i uważasz, że są ok, to ok - zapewne należysz do osób, które dobrze się czują w mniejszych pomieszczeniach, uważają je za przytulniejsze, cieplejsze.
Jeżeli znasz z autopsji tylko pokoje większe i wydaje Ci się, że mniejsze będą dobre, to pamiętaj, że to się odczuwa inaczej. Stojąc w pokoju 20m2 można sobie wyobrazić, że dzielimy go na pół i zachowujemy funkcjonalność, ale jednak w praktyce wychodzi to inaczej. Mniejszy pokoik musi mieć swoje drzwi i swoje okno. Odległości od narożników i wymiary ścian często sprawiają, że ustawność jest słaba i tak naprawdę da się ustawić podstawowe meble tylko w jeden sposób. Dobrze więc widzieć to na rzucie i wstępnie zaakceptować. To kolejny argument za tym, żeby od razu szukać domu z czterema sypialniami.

----------


## ana289

Bracianka, ale rodzice korzystają z reguły z sypialni po zmroku do wczesnego ranka, a dziecko cały dzień.
W opisanym przeze mnie przypadku starsza córa 12 letnia ma również 18m, młodsza 11, jak wysypie zabawki i przyjdą do niej 2 koleżanki, to nie ma gdzie stopy postawić. I młoda mówi, ze nie lubi swojego domu, ani swojego pokoju - bawi się obok pokoju na górnym ciemnym korytarzu. Trudno mi powiedzieć na ile postrzega przestrzeń - ale skoro mówimy o budowie domu, to dlaczego nie szukać optymalnych pokoi, zarówno dla siebie, jak i dzieci? Może z mniejszą łazienką - może z inaczej rozwiązaną komunikacją - jest tyle możliwości.
Nie trzeba upierać się przy jednej i na siłę dzielić istniejącego układu, tak jak bowess napisał.

Pokój na poddaszu o metrażu podłogi 16m będzie fajny, zwłaszcza dla małego dziecka :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Dokładnie tak jak pisze bowess. Projektów są setki tysięcy - spokojnie można znaleźć taki, ktory będzie idealny. Jesli ja znalazłam projekt z moimi wymaganiami (oddzielnie mieszkanie na dole ok. 60mkw, garaż dwustanowiskowy, z działką 19 m szerokości na wjeździe i parę innych fanaberii) to dom z 4 sypialniami, energooszczędny i fajnie zaplanowany da się znaleźć.

----------


## Nefer

Moje dzieci (dwóch synów) mieszkało razem w pokoju 10mkw w bloku i dawali radę do końca gimnazjum :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  A mieli wyjście? Teraz każdy ma pokój po 20mkw i na serio - nie narzekają. Wprost przeciwnie. Choć są już dorośli  :smile:

----------


## ewenementka

Ja też uważam że pokoje po 10-12m są wystarczające, 
ja w mojej sypialni jestem rano 3 minuty jak wstanę i się ubieram, i wieczorem jak ide spać.
Nie lubię też "graciarni" a im większe sypialnie czy pokoje, to "o tu pusto to coś trzeba wstawić, tam wstawić bo tak pusto"
Wszystko zależy od stylu życia - większość czasu i tak spędza się w salonie i kuchni, na tarasie itp.
Wolałabym osobiście mieć łazienkę  dużą bo jak czasem patrze na te upychania rzeczy w łazience to dopiero wygląda klaustrofobicznie.
a już patrzenie na wilkość pokoju w domach o metrażach średnich pod kątem dzieci, które... no własnie:
- jak są małe to są z rodzicami i same się w pokoju nie bawią
- wiek na przyjmowanie kolegów i zabawę to szczerze jaki? 4-8 lat? bo poźniej, to ówczesne zabawki (czytaj tablety i gamebox) zajmują mało miejsca,
- nastolatki to wiadomo, zamkną się w pokoju i wszystko im jedno byle dac im "święty spokój"
- a potem idą na studia, zakładają rodziny, a Ty zostań z tymi metrażami i ogrzewaj.

Co potrzebne jest w takim pokoju dziecka/nastolatka? biurko, szafa, komoda, łózko?
12m to mało na te kilka rzeczy? 

Myślę, że era budowania dużych domów po których zamiast 5 dzieci jak to było kiedyś, będzie "hulał wiatr" jest za nami.
Coraz więcej osób buduje domy świadomie, odpowiednio do potrzeb, postaw sie a zastaw się już mija....

jak ktoś powiedzmy ma jedno-dwoje dzieci to po co mu dom 150m? gdy do tej pory żył w mieszkaniu 50m? żeby się zarobić czy żeby sie pokazać?

----------


## Nefer

> jak ktoś powiedzmy ma jedno-dwoje dzieci to po co mu dom 150m? gdy do tej pory żył w mieszkaniu 50m? żeby się zarobić czy żeby sie pokazać?


Żeby żyć wygodniej? LOL  :smile:

----------


## Bejaro

jak ktoś powiedzmy ma jedno-dwoje dzieci to po co mu dom 150m? gdy do tej pory żył w mieszkaniu 50m? żeby się zarobić czy żeby sie pokazać?[/QUOTE]




> Żeby żyć wygodniej? LOL


Właśnie, dla wygody-oprócz tego że przenoszę się z 120 metrów szergówki, a nie 50m mieszkania reszta. dot. stanu rodzinnego i budowanego metrażu się zgadza-nie muszę nikomu się pokazywać,a sprzątać osobiście też nie.

To mit z tym porównywaniem 50 m mieszkania- z domem 120 m- znam to z doświadczenia.

----------


## Nefer

Ludzie kiedyś żyli w 3 pokolenia w jednej izbie z kurami i owcami. Też dawali radę  :smile:

----------


## agusia59

No ja sie wychowałam w domu typu kostka. Mieszkalismy w 2 rodziny, no nawet 3, czyli ja z bratem i rodzicami, ciotka z 3 synami i babcia i zimą prababcia przez kilka ładnych lat. Fajnie było  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

A w akademikach jak było fajnie  :smile:

----------


## Lukarna

A ja powiem jeszcze tak: 
Przy metrażu pokoi ważna jest jeszcze ich "ustawność"
Przy szukaniu czy podziałach nie patrz tylko na metraż. Spróbuj chociaż sam, na papierze milimetrowym wrysować sobie meble w skali. I sprawdź czy masz gdzie postawić biurko , łóżko czy szafę odpowiedniej wielkości. Jeżeli będą grzejniki zarezerwuj dla nich miejsce.
Czy na ścianę na której planowałeś postawić jakiś mebel nie będą otwierać się drzwi.

Piszę to z własnego doświadczenia. Na etapie rysowania projektu nikt mi tego nie podpowiedział (architektowi chyba też  :cool:  ) i gdyby nie to że ratuje mnie wielkość pomieszczeń - mogłaby wyjść wielka klapa funkcjonalna.

----------


## dzinks0

To akurat planuje kazdy szczegol w cad-e zaplanowac

----------


## dzinks0

A co sadzicie o rozmieszczeniu innych pomieszczen. Planujemy oddzielna garderobe aby w pokojach nie bylo szafek i mamy prblem z jej wygospodarowaniem. Zastanawia mnie duza odleglosc zasobnika cieplej wody od lazienki i kuchni. Ile max m zeby czekac kilka nascie sek max powinno wynosic takie oddalenie?

----------


## jajmar

> A co sadzicie o rozmieszczeniu innych pomieszczen. Planujemy oddzielna garderobe aby w pokojach nie bylo szafek i mamy prblem z jej wygospodarowaniem. Zastanawia mnie duza odleglosc zasobnika cieplej wody od lazienki i kuchni. Ile max m zeby czekac kilka nascie sek max powinno wynosic takie oddalenie?


A słyszałeś o cyrkulacji? Wtedy nawet jak masz 100 metrów do kranu ciepła woda jest odrazu.

----------


## dzinks0

Tu chodzi o CWU. Cyrkulacji nie będzie bo jest tutaj nieopłacalna. A czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę już obliczyłem więc jest ok.

----------


## AnkaJodłowska

Co do projektu domu z kilkoma przestronnymi pokojami, to moim zdaniem ten projekt jest ok:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...binowej-3.htmlhttp://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...binowej-3.html

Pokoje są przestronne, miejsca jest baardzo dużo. Dom jest funkcjonalny, pomyślano o spiżarni i garderobie. 

Co o nim sądzicie?

----------


## Bartosz Buczyński

Hej, czytałem że podoba Ci się Ambrozja, nam też się podobała, ale szukaliśmy domku z 5 pokoikami (salon, 2 x 10,5m dla dzieci, sypialnia, biuro) 

nam się podoba http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-decyma_6.php i taki też zamierzamy stawiać

----------


## jc767

dzinks0: Mysle ze powinienes sie wstrzymac na co najmniej kilka miesiecy z zakupem i wyborem projektu bo imho jestes bardzo daleko od slusznego wyboru:
1) Pokoje 8m2 to jak dla mnie porazka a uzasadnianie tak malej powierzchni checia ograniczenia kosztow ogrzewania jest nie do konca sluszna koncepcja. Czesto domy o wiekszej powierzchni charakteryzuja sie duzo nizszymi kosztami ogrzewania, Pompa Ciepla, Dogrzewanie kominkiem, ogrzewanie podłogowe, dobra izolacja i rozmieszczenie wiekszych okien od strony poludniowej działki a minimalizacja okien od strony północnej, montaz i zamykanie na noc rolet okiennych, wentylacja mechaniczna, otwarta kuchnia, itp, itd...
2)"A z drugiej strony nie moge powiekszac powierzchni bo chce jak najblizej standardu EUco 30 kWh/(m2*rok) " - jak zawartosc w nawiasie pokazuje to parametr na m2 a wiec zwiekszanie powierzchni nie przyczynia sie do pogorszenia energochłonności budynku wyrazonej /m2m
3) Bardzo wazne jest polozenie budynku wzgledem kierunkow, polecam kuchnie i spizarnie od strony polnocnej, a czesc salonu z wiekszymi oknami od strony poludniowej. Oczywiscie trzeba pomyslec o oslonieciu od slonca w lecie,
4) "Chcialem prądem ale przy takim zapotrzebowaniu ekonomiczniejsza chyba bedzie pc" - raz piszesz o domu 30kWh/m2*rok, wiec o domu o duzej energooszczednosci a potem o pompie ciepla. Jak sobie kiedys moze policzysz zakup pompy ciepla jest oplacalny wtedy kiedy dom nie jest zbyt energooszczedny. Mialem podobny dylemat i policzylem, normy zapotrzebowania na energie sa zaprojektowane w granicach tego co wymagaja przepisy, po obliczeniach zrezygnowalem z NF40 a tym bardziej NF15.
5) Polecam wstrzymac sie z wyborem projektu i pojezdzic z metrówką po znajomych ktorzy sie wybudowali, popatrzec co wam sie podoba i pomierzyc. Po kilku miesiacach powinienes juz lepiej wiedziec czego chcesz a czego nie.
6) "Cyrkulacji nie będzie bo jest tutaj nieopłacalna. A czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę już obliczyłem więc jest ok" - Jesli masz szambo to policz ile kosztuje Cie brak cyrkulacji, ogrzania wody i zapelniania szamba. Czasem rozsadnie zrobiona i zaprogramowana cyrkulacja sie oplaca a na pewno zapewnia komfort, ogranicza zuzycie wody i zapelnienie szamba.
7) Jak dla mnie projekt jest totalnie niepraktyczny bo :
- brakuje pomieszczen gospodarczych ktore sa tak czesto niedoceniane a jakze wazne,
- jestem zwolennikiem dachow dwuspadowych bo tansze, umozliwiaja lepsze wykorzystanie pod cele fotovoltaiki (ceny paneli wciaz spadaja), 
- jestem zwolennkiem malych kotlowni zintegrowanej z wc goscinnym - zakladajac PC - zajmuje ona wielkosc duzej lodowki, powierzchnia kotlowni kosztuje tez ok. 1800pln/m2 SSZ,
- wiatrolap jest zbyt maly i imho bedzie stanowil waskie gardlo,
- jestem zwolennikiem lazienki malzenskiej, tj osobnej, z wejsciem bezposrednio z sypialni,
- nie jestem zwolennikiem sypialni oddzielonej scianka dzialowa od pokoju dzieciecego,

Znam wielu ktorzy kupowali projekt ktory im sie podobal a potem jednak kupowali kolejny... 
Oczywiscie projekt idealny nie istnieje, swoj wybralem po dlugich namysłach (ponad rok czasu) i mimo wielu adaptacji musialem sie zgodzic na pewne kompromisy.

----------


## malwusia

Patrzę na ten projekt i moim zdaniem jest on beznadziejny. Szukasz ekonomicznych rozwiązań, a tutaj jest aż 18m2 komunikacji! Kompletnie też nie rozumiem, jak można chcieć zafundować kupie blachy i plastiku średnio 17 m2 , a dziecku zaledwie 10 m2. 
Nie neguję pokoi po 10 m2, jeśli są ustawne, dobrze doświetlone i funkcjonalnie urządzone, mogą spokojnie wystarczyć. Jeśli jednak szuka się oszczędności, to chyba jednak w zupełnie innych miejscach.

----------

